# Car / Insurance Questions



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok so i think i know where im going to be moving to now... Javea but whats it like over there for car insurance? I have a full UK driving licence but i have only just passed my test and over in england the quotes i have had are diabolical.

What would i have to do to get a Euro / Spanish License and what will insurance be like?

p.s Im 24 and male

Thank you


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> Ok so i think i know where im going to be moving to now... Javea but whats it like over there for car insurance? I have a full UK driving licence but i have only just passed my test and over in england the quotes i have had are diabolical.
> 
> What would i have to do to get a Euro / Spanish License and what will insurance be like?
> 
> ...


Car insurance will be quite a lot cheaper than in the UK for you. Insurance on a new license will still be expensive of course. I came over here with a fresh license (1 year), in the UK I paid roughly 1200 GBP per year, now it´s roughly 500 EUR (for a bit smaller car).

You don´t need to exchange your UK photo license for a spanish one, all new driving licenses in the UK are automatically EU photo cards and can be used anywhere in europe. If you want you can exchange the uk license for a spanish version at your local trafico office. To make it easy you should use a gestoria to do all the paperwork for you, should cost roughly in the region of 40-50 EUR.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

As said, UK licences are valid here, but you must bear in mind that they expire every 10 years, and you will need a UK address to get a new one.

Insurance I found wierd here. I have a Spanish Grey import here, but its only able to be insured 3rd party. The 4 x 4 I have is around €600 a year, and I have good NCB.


----------



## michoon (Mar 31, 2010)

I too had some ridiculous quotes and even a few replies saying they wouldn't insure me here in Valencia. I tried knight-insurance brokers and they were great. I am paying pretty much exactly the same as I was paying back home in pounds but in Euros now so about a 15% saving. Quite a relief when I got the quote actually. I hear Directe Linea are good here too but I would recommend Knights


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

michoon said:


> I too had some ridiculous quotes and even a few replies saying they wouldn't insure me here in Valencia. I tried knight-insurance brokers and they were great. I am paying pretty much exactly the same as I was paying back home in pounds but in Euros now so about a 15% saving. Quite a relief when I got the quote actually. I hear Directe Linea are good here too but I would recommend Knights


i use linea directa, found them to be the cheapest and their english customer services is great too. they do also claim to specialise in younger drivers. their standard cover is for all drivers over 26 regardless of how long they have held their licence. my partner is 26 and only held licence for one year and the cost was far cheaper than in the uk when i added him to my own policy there. remember in spain you pay to insure the car not the driver, so worth pointing out that unlike the uk, if you get insurance in your name you cant drive other cars, you are covered on the other persons insurance, so if you get your own policy in spain it will be for your car only - just to let you know!

ps, i dont know why BUT my quote from linea directa was about 100 euros cheaper once i got residencia (odd but worth looking at).

good luck!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> As said, UK licences are valid here, but you must bear in mind that they expire every 10 years, and you will need a UK address to get a new one.
> 
> Insurance I found wierd here. I have a Spanish Grey import here, but its only able to be insured 3rd party. The 4 x 4 I have is around €600 a year, and I have good NCB.


just a note on this, you are quite right, your UK licence IS valid however you must adhere to the spanish laws which state that you need a medical every ten years. so if ur driving on a uk or a spanish licence pop to your local private clinic and get a medical - its a farse and soo easy to pass but the best 40 euros you will spend

just about to swap mine to spanish licence...wish me luck (me gets feeling im in for more red tape, waiting, forms and fun YAY)


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> Ok so i think i know where im going to be moving to now... Javea but whats it like over there for car insurance? I have a full UK driving licence but i have only just passed my test and over in england the quotes i have had are diabolical.
> 
> What would i have to do to get a Euro / Spanish License and what will insurance be like?
> 
> ...


OK, to clear up a few misconceptions here, as I have just done my insurance yesterday. Firstly if you have the new photo type UK driving license, you are good to go. Old paper type is ALSO fine....no need to change.

If you swap it for a Spanish one (which I wouldn't), you will need to pass a medical...from what I am told it is pretty basic and more to do with your eyesight and hearing. Another reason for me personally not changing, is that Spain may not be the country I reside in until my UK license expires in 2035....so why chop it in it.

As for insurance, I went to a local agent, who finally got me a quote after 3 days. I then went online with Linea Directa, and did exactly the same in 20mins for HALF the price. I got full cover on a BMW 530D M sports for 680 Euro!

You are 24 (so wouldn't even get cover on my car until you are 26), so all depends on what motor you decide on. Hope this helps


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Eamon said:


> If you swap it for a Spanish one (which I wouldn't), you will need to pass a medical...from what I am told it is pretty basic and more to do with your eyesight and hearing. Another reason for me personally not changing, is that Spain may not be the country I reside in until my UK license expires in 2035....so why chop it in it.


I'm afraid thats a misconception.
Your UK photo or paper licence ALSO has to be backed up by a medical certificate issued in Spain. Without it your UK licence may be invalid.

And I quote:

_If you have an EU licence (or indeed a Spanish licence) you will need to hold a medical certificate and the examination periods for these are as follows:

Drivers aged:
18 to 45 years - every 10 years
45 - 70 years - every 5 years
70 and above - every 2 years
So your EU photo licence is acceptable here, but it must be backed up by a valid medical certificate. Contact Trafico for your local centre, although most private medical centres carry them out at quite low cost
_


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I'm afraid thats a misconception.
> Your UK photo or paper licence ALSO has to be backed up by a medical certificate issued in Spain. Without it your UK licence may be invalid.
> 
> And I quote:
> ...


Well today I was actually at Trafico to have car transferred into my name. They did it, and didnt even ask to see my license, let alone a medical certificate.....also the Gestoria that we spoke to said, as a UK citizen / license holder (old or new), medical is NOT required or was it necessary to change old paper type to new photo type...so who is right? God knows...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Eamon said:


> Well today I was actually at Trafico to have car transferred into my name. They did it, and didnt even ask to see my license, let alone a medical certificate.....also the Gestoria that we spoke to said, as a UK citizen / license holder (old or new), medical is NOT required or was it necessary to change old paper type to new photo type...so who is right? God knows...


Well .... your gestor doesnt seem to be 

Thats fine with trafico, I had a car transferred into my name with more or less the same thing happening

EU Photo licences are of course valid in Spain but are subject to Spanish Law. So they have to satisfy Spanish law, and Spanish law states that a licence has to be backed up by a medical certificate to be valid. This has been common knowledge amongst expats for many years. I'm not sure that people bother to do it, but there you go

The photo licence also expires every 10 years and has to be renewed in the UK, preferably to a UK address


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

And again:

Using or Exchanging a Driving Licence in Spain - AngloINFO

Although exchanging an EU driving licence for a Spanish licence is not required, all Spanish licence conditions apply to the EU licence being used by a foreign resident in Spain. These conditions include:

the period of validity of the licence
requirement for medical checks
payment of taxes
penalties and restrictions, including suspension, withdrawal and cancellation of the licence
.
To find a local Provincial Traffic Office: Click here 
Once registered, applicants will need to undergo a medical examination at an Authorised Drivers Check Centre (Centro de Reconocimiento de Conductores Autorizado) to show mental and physical fitness and the standards that apply to Spanish drivers will apply to them.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> And again:
> 
> Using or Exchanging a Driving Licence in Spain - AngloINFO
> 
> ...


Yep, seems to be mentioned on other sites too
Spain Guide: Driving License for Spain, Recognition of Spanish and foreign licenses: The minimum ages for


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

Although I´d take whatever AngloINFO has to say with a complete pinch of salt. Trouble with the web is that even if it´s not correct it can still propagate through the internet in record time as being fact.

I remember reading an article in the Euroweekly from an alledged traffico who said you didn´t have to do anything so gawd only knows!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

ShinyAndy said:


> Although I´d take whatever AngloINFO has to say with a complete pinch of salt. Trouble with the web is that even if it´s not correct it can still propagate through the internet in record time as being fact.
> 
> I remember reading an article in the Euroweekly from an alledged traffico who said you didn´t have to do anything so gawd only knows!!


I only posted that link because I cant post a link with a page that has a forum. If you google it you will find all kinds of confirmations, and it was also confirmed a long while ago by the British Embassy and I'm sure I saw a comment on an official site, but cant for the life of me remember where.

Question is ...... are you going to risk it based on a Euroweekly news report? Is it worth it? 

These things are only going to come out when you for instance have an accident. Then you are going to be asked for your documents and you aren't going to have a valid licence if you havent got a medical certificate. They cost naff all


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

Who knows, I´d been stopped numerous times and only had a UK licence without a medical certificate and never been asked for one. Still not convinced it´s required but as I´m sure you know it totally depends on the person stopping you and the mood they´re in so why not go with the flow

On a similar vain, I´ve now spoken to around 25 Spaniards with regard to what you do about telling traffico when you move house and notifying them about the move. All of them said they do nothing and worry about the taxes when they sell the car!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We went to the Trafico in Jaén on Monday because the suegra had a hospital appointment and we got the forms to exchange licences. No mention was made of a medical nor is there anything on the form.

Eamon says it's not worth bothering BUT if you are nearing the expiry date on your UK licence, you will have to either have it renewed to a UK address or change to a Spanish one then and apparently it is much easier to get your Spanish licence in advance before you have GOT TO. All this is, of course, hearsay. Whatever works where you live (they all read from different song sheets) is OK


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> We went to the Trafico in Jaén on Monday because the suegra had a hospital appointment and we got the forms to exchange licences. No mention was made of a medical nor is there anything on the form.
> 
> Eamon says it's not worth bothering BUT if you are nearing the expiry date on your UK licence, you will have to either have it renewed to a UK address or change to a Spanish one then and apparently it is much easier to get your Spanish licence in advance before you have GOT TO. All this is, of course, hearsay. Whatever works where you live (they all read from different song sheets) is OK


Well it seems that there is NO definitive answer, so I guess I will just go with the flow. As I have 25 yrs left on my UK paper license, I think Ill take my chances. The gestoria who gave me this advise said he will provide a print off that I can keep in my glove box:juggle: Wath this space:clap2:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The only time you'll be likely to be asked for the medical cert. to go with a non-spanish licence is in court, after an accident where there's death or serious injury. All the spanish lawyers know to ask for the medical cert. 1st thing they do. If you haven't got one the whole lots your fault & the ins. co. won't want to know. 

The reason they don't ask for a medical cert. when you change from a UK licence to spanish is because they assume you had to have a medical to get the UK one , just like the spaniards do ! 

When you get to 70 with a uk licence if you can't renew it & want to change then you only have a period of grace of 3 months , after that you have to take a spanish driving test.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> The only time you'll be likely to be asked for the medical cert. to go with a non-spanish licence is in court, after an accident where there's death or serious injury. All the spanish lawyers know to ask for the medical cert. 1st thing they do. If you haven't got one the whole lots your fault & the ins. co. won't want to know.
> 
> The reason they don't ask for a medical cert. when you change from a UK licence to spanish is because they assume you had to have a medical to get the UK one , just like the spaniards do !
> 
> When you get to 70 with a uk licence if you can't renew it & want to change then you only have a period of grace of 3 months , after that you have to take a spanish driving test.


Sage advise at last! Fed up of being "correct" all the time, when half the population literally get away with murder. Ignorance is bliss..no entiendo, no sabes la ley, lo siento, mi voy a la manana para mi certificado ! blah blah balh


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Eamon said:


> Sage advise at last! Fed up of being "correct" all the time, when half the population literally get away with murder. Ignorance is bliss..no entiendo, no sabes la ley, lo siento, mi voy a la manana para mi certificado ! blah blah balh


if your Spanish is that good they won't believe you don't _entender_!!

surely it's better to be safe than sorry?


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> if your Spanish is that good they won't believe you don't _entender_!!
> 
> surely it's better to be safe than sorry?


I will play the dumb tourist...but obviously I would prefer to be safe than sorry, but there are too many conflicting stories. It is NOT necessary to change your license, OR to have a medical, so I am going to stick with the crowds who have driven here for years without probs.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Eamon said:


> I will play the dumb tourist...but obviously I would prefer to be safe than sorry, but there are too many conflicting stories. It is NOT necessary to change your license, OR to have a medical, so I am going to stick with the crowds who have driven here for years without probs.


no, you don't need to change your license - but you do still have to have a medical from whatever age the Spanish do - to be legal & on the safe side

the medical costs very little & takes so little time - & yes isn't much more than an simple eye test - why not just do it!!??


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> no, you don't need to change your license - but you do still have to have a medical from whatever age the Spanish do - to be legal & on the safe side
> 
> the medical costs very little & takes so little time - & yes isn't much more than an simple eye test - why not just do it!!??


I am heading down to San Pedro de Alcantara today....can I get that done there?
Where?

If its just a formality, then I may as well have it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Eamon said:


> I am heading down to San Pedro de Alcantara today....can I get that done there?
> Where?
> 
> If its just a formality, then I may as well have it.


pass..............

no idea- you need to ask a local

there's a little door near the tourist info where people go in around here & come out a while later with their medical cert


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Eamon said:


> I will play the dumb tourist...but obviously I would prefer to be safe than sorry, but there are too many conflicting stories. It is NOT necessary to change your license, OR to have a medical, so I am going to stick with the crowds who have driven here for years without probs.


Would that be with the crowds that have driven UK plated cars in Spain as residents and think it's fine, the people who have never bothered to sign on the foreigners list and think it's fine 

If thats what you want to do thats fine by me. Just remember that if you do have an accident, and you kill or main someone, and you are asked for your paperwork, and you dont have a medical cerificate ...... then you dont have a licence and your insurance company wont be impressed

I've been on these forums for 6 years now, and I've built up information from various sources. Sometimes we haven't be 100% right, but the info here overall is gleaned from solicitors, gestors, the British Embassy and an insurance company (Mapfre).

So just because people you spoke to have done it here for years with no problems, it doesnt mean that it isn't a problem. There have been cars seized in the past for being on UK plates, but there are loads of people that get away with it .... until the day comes

Frankly, I live in someone elses country and I decide to abide by their laws, which is the right thing to do

I do wonder sometimes if its worth giving advice here because people believe what they want to believe .... thats why I dont post so much any more even when I am 100% sure of things, because it just seems pointless


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Would that be with the crowds that have driven UK plated cars in Spain as residents and think it's fine, the people who have never bothered to sign on the foreigners list and think it's fine
> 
> If thats what you want to do thats fine by me. Just remember that if you do have an accident, and you kill or main someone, and you are asked for your paperwork, and you dont have a medical cerificate ...... then you dont have a licence and your insurance company wont be impressed
> 
> ...


I agree 100% - it is people who come here and think they can do just as they like without accepting any responsibility for their actions, treating the people, lifestyle et al with contempt that make my blood boil. I am here with the kind permission of the Spanish authorities and the Spanish people and I am grateful and I respect them.

If you want to live in somebody else's country, then abide by the rules and respect them! It is the morons who don't, who have a lot to answer for with regard to the reasons many of us have left our countries of origin, the last thing we want is to be followed by them.

For example: You hear all these moans and bellyaches about the demolition of illegal properties in some parts just look at who is really to blame - in many cases it is the former time-share touts (YOU know their nationalities!) who thought up a new scam - talk the local authority people (alcalde etc.) into sign licences for what they knew were illegal constructions, then split the proceeds and scarper leaving the locals to carry the can. B*st*rds!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> I am here with the kind permission of the Spanish authorities and the Spanish people


Really? There´s me thinking the The Maastricht Treaty gave us the right to live, work and travel wherever we like in the EU without getting on our knees and asking if it´s ok first


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> Really? There´s me thinking the The Maastricht Treaty gave us the right to live, work and travel wherever we like in the EU without getting on our knees and asking if it´s ok first


So you're one of those who is ducking "residency" and the Padron? If so then you are one of those who thinks you can just do as you wish - glad you don't live near me!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

It´s bad to assume!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> I agree 100% - it is people who come here and think they can do just as they like without accepting any responsibility for their actions, treating the people, lifestyle et al with contempt that make my blood boil. I am here with the kind permission of the Spanish authorities and the Spanish people and I am grateful and I respect them.
> 
> If you want to live in somebody else's country, then abide by the rules and respect them! It is the morons who don't, who have a lot to answer for with regard to the reasons many of us have left our countries of origin, the last thing we want is to be followed by them.
> 
> For example: You hear all these moans and bellyaches about the demolition of illegal properties in some parts just look at who is really to blame - in many cases it is the former time-share touts (YOU know their nationalities!) who thought up a new scam - talk the local authority people (alcalde etc.) into sign licences for what they knew were illegal constructions, then split the proceeds and scarper leaving the locals to carry the can. B*st*rds!!!



We are here because Mrs Thatcher signed the Single European Act in 1987. Simple as that.
Yes, of course we should abide by the rules and regulations and most of us do. We are not children, though.
Most people do not want or need to be preached at - or criticised for their dress or eating habits!. At the end of the day, that's a matter of taste. We are all here on an equal footing and must take responsibility for our actions. We have personally observed the laws and customs of all the countries we have lived in and have had our opinions about the immigrants -immigrants not 'expats' in our language -who don't. If we have seen people engaging in life-threatening or seriously illegal actions we would take steps to intervene, whether they were British, Spanish, Dutch.. whatever.
We don't look for halos for so doing and we don't jump to conclusions about people we don't know and condemn them.
Lawbreakers and people who engage in anti-social behaviour can be Spanish too, you know
Yes, it's illegal for you as a resident to drive a UK plated car. That has nothing to do with tax or MOT status. The illegality is yours, not your vehicle's. To my mind a person who drives an unroadworthy car whatever its status or plate is a seriously anti-social offender. But a sense of perspective is needed here. British and other immigrants do far worse things than drive UK plated cars, alas. Just like immigrants in the UK who engage in criminal activities. Human nature can be very disappointing....
You are 100% correct about illegal properties. I have scant sympathy for those who cut corners to get their cheap 'dream home in the sun'. I would suggest that 90% of those now moaning about corrupt Spanish lawyers, councillors etc are the architects of their own misfortunes. The reporting of this issue in the tabloid UK press is disgraceful and the UKIP MEP who is trying to get the sympathy of the European Parliament is on a hiding to nothing - and doing so very ineptly, imo.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> So you're one of those who is ducking "residency" and the Padron? If so then you are one of those who thinks you can just do as you wish - glad you don't live near me!


I think that's out of order. You don't know Andy and surely have never met him.
He's a respectable businessman contributing to the Spanish economy and who, when I cheekily approached him for help for a local charity immediately volunteered to donate what was needed.
There are many different ways of making a life for yourself in Spain, all equally valid. We should think carefully before making judgments.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> We are here because Mrs Thatcher signed the Single European Act in 1987. Simple as that.
> Yes, of course we should abide by the rules and regulations and most of us do. We are not children, though.
> Most people do not want or need to be preached at - or criticised for their dress or eating habits!. At the end of the day, that's a matter of taste. We are all here on an equal footing and must take responsibility for our actions. We have personally observed the laws and customs of all the countries we have lived in and have had our opinions about the immigrants -immigrants not 'expats' in our language -who don't. If we have seen people engaging in life-threatening or seriously illegal actions we would take steps to intervene, whether they were British, Spanish, Dutch.. whatever.
> We don't look for halos for so doing and we don't jump to conclusions about people we don't know and condemn them.
> ...


Stravinsky y Balilocks

I have lived in many countries and have abided by all the laws...I WANT to do the same here, but cannot seem to get a DEFINITIVE answer...so

1/ I do not need to change my paper license...correct?
2/ I do need a medical cert...correct?

And what is this thing about registering as a foreigner with 6 weeks of arrival or whatever it is? My wife and I both have our NIE...so are we not on theor system.

If someone can just take the time to reply, much appreciated


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Eamon said:


> Stravinsky y Balilocks
> 
> I have lived in many countries and have abided by all the laws...I WANT to do the same here, but cannot seem to get a DEFINITIVE answer...so
> 
> ...


1 - correct

2 - correct

it's 90 days to register - I'll find the link in a mo

here - page 5

http://extranjeros.mtas.es/es/InformacionInteres/FolletosInformativos/archivos/VERSION_INGLES.pdf


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> 1 - correct
> 
> 2 - correct
> 
> ...


that's not quite the same as having a NIE - you can have a NIE whether you live here or not


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Eamon said:


> Stravinsky y Balilocks
> 
> I have lived in many countries and have abided by all the laws...I WANT to do the same here, but cannot seem to get a DEFINITIVE answer...so
> 
> ...


Well, I'll answer but you seem to think I'm not telling you the truth

1. No you do not need to change your paper licence. If it were me, I would because its useful to have an EU one for ID
2. Yes. You need a medical certificate. Costs about €40, means you are compliant with Spanish law

If you come to Spain with the intent to reside here you are required by law to sign on at your local police station / extranjeros cente onto the foreigners list. It used to be residencia, but that has changed. Its not a choice, its a requirement .. although I appreciate you will tell me that you know people that havent bothered .. and so do I.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Well, I'll answer but you seem to think I'm not telling you the truth
> 
> 1. No you do not need to change your paper licence. If it were me, I would because its useful to have an EU one for ID
> 2. Yes. You need a medical certificate. Costs about €40, means you are compliant with Spanish law
> ...


Thanks....not trying to teach people to suck eggs


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> . Its not a choice, its a requirement .. although I appreciate you will tell me that you know people that havent bothered .. and so do I.


We all do. I personally think it's wrong and shortsighted not to do so. It is very difficult to try to do the right thing though when the authorities themselves often don't have a clue.
An instance: we have finally registered Our Little Azor and he has his tarjeta. But we were told by the police and other authorities that we didn't need to......
We know someone who started the registration process but it all took so long that the dog had died before the registration was completed.
We have done everything we should...because it's what we do. But I do object to the sanctimonious tone (not from you) you often find in posts about these things. I actually think that not registering residency or signing on the padron is a greater sin than driving an insured UK plated car. The loss to the UK tax authorities is minimal and the risk of losing your car if apprehended is one that adults must consider. The revenue that your registering brings to your local area is extremely valuable.
I'm going to change my UK licence to a Spanish one -thanks to you as until you told me I hadn't realised that my UK licence had a limited validity and when I inspected it I found that it expires well before I'm seventy! So you could have saved me from a hefty fine!
I have a feeling that I will fail the vision test.....Vision Express in Spain???


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> Really? There´s me thinking the The Maastricht Treaty gave us the right to live, work and travel wherever we like in the EU without getting on our knees and asking if it´s ok first


Residency is not a right. You apply for it and it is up to them whether they agree. However, I haven't come across any EU citizens who have been removed or declined.

*Open question to all:* What do *you* think about immigrants (although you think in terms of Expat - you are nevertheless an immigrant as far as the locals are concerned) who lived/live in the country from whence you came who do not bother to comply with the rules and somehow, seemingly, get away with it? When you have thought fully and carefully about your answer, then you will know what a lot of the Spaniards feel.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Residency is not a right. You apply for it and it is up to them whether they agree. However, I haven't come across any EU citizens who have been removed or declined.
> 
> *Open question to all:* What do *you* think about immigrants (although you think in terms of Expat - you are nevertheless an immigrant as far as the locals are concerned) who lived/live in the country from whence you came who do not bother to comply with the rules and somehow, seemingly, get away with it? When you have thought fully and carefully about your answer, then you will know what a lot of the Spaniards feel.


ah - but for an EU citizen it is indeed a right to live in any EU country

we just have to let them know we're here - it's a formality

http://www.bibliojuridica.org/estrev/pdf/derint/cont/10/cmt/cmt15.pdf


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> ah - but for an EU citizen it is indeed a right to live in any EU country
> 
> we just have to let them know we're here - it's a formality
> 
> http://www.bibliojuridica.org/estrev/pdf/derint/cont/10/cmt/cmt15.pdf


anyway - what about car insurance??:focus:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Residency is not a right. You apply for it and it is up to them whether they agree. However, I haven't come across any EU citizens who have been removed or declined.
> 
> *Open question to all:* What do *you* think about immigrants (although you think in terms of Expat - you are nevertheless an immigrant as far as the locals are concerned) who lived/live in the country from whence you came who do not bother to comply with the rules and somehow, seemingly, get away with it? When you have thought fully and carefully about your answer, then you will know what a lot of the Spaniards feel.



I think you will find it is a right open to all EU citizens. 
As for your second point: unless they are committing a serious crime or engaging in seriously anti-social activities then frankly, I think it is none of my business.
I might think differently if I were a member of the police force or other body whose duty it is to deal with these matters.
I do not profess to know what a lot of Spaniards feel. I suspect they have the same views as I do. Spaniards I've discussed various requirements with have told me not to bother as 'we don't'.
I know someone here,a British immigrant, who openly cheats the UK welfare system by feigning illness, working on the black here and who flies regularly back to the UK to keep up whenever summoned to the local Job Centre for interview.
I find that abhorrent and am aware of a telephone number I could ring to 'report' him. But no way could I bring myself to do that because doing so would be equally abhorrent. 
EU immigrants to Spain have the same rights and responsibilities as Spaniards.
We come in all shapes and sizes, tastes and habits. All are equally valid as they are personal choices. Just as many Spaniards fail to observe laws and rules, so do many immigrants. 
I remember not so long ago you posted disparaging comments about Brits who 'drink lager, eat pizza and have tattos' and castigated people who shop in M&S. I share many of your views but it's just a matter of taste and 'sobre los gustos no hay disputos'. It may have escaped your notice that many Spaniards do these things too. Spain has big cities as well as villages and its inhabitants have many and varied tastes - just like we do.
So basically - adults make choices and must take responsibility for their actions whatever their nationality.
I do not spend much time pondering about people who drive UK cars etc etc..only when I read posts about them. I'm too busy getting on with my life in Spain.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I've got to disagree re, the Uk paper licence. Before the introduction of the plastic photo licence it wasn't accepted anywhere in the world without being backed up by an international driving permit , even 8 years ago here where I live they wouldn't accept a photo licence as legal without the idp. 

Yes apparently 'residencia' can be refused , I asked the question 3 years ago when I was renewing mine. Know one knows of anyone who has though. You have to remember that Spain has many old laws , still on the statute books , that can be dragged up to cover nearly everything. Like it being illegal to wash your car in the street, Not being allowed to work on your own property for more than 13 weeks in any one year. Regardless of whether you have residencia, own a house an run a business employing hundreds of spaniards , if they want they can deport you from the country & ban you from returning for a maximum period of 3 years !! You'll have to have upset someone badly for this one though, seeing as they don't bother deporting all the foreign prisoners .


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> I've got to disagree re, the Uk paper licence. Before the introduction of the plastic photo licence it wasn't accepted anywhere in the world without being backed up by an international driving permit , even 8 years ago here where I live they wouldn't accept a photo licence as legal without the idp.
> 
> Yes apparently 'residencia' can be refused , I asked the question 3 years ago when I was renewing mine. Know one knows of anyone who has though. You have to remember that Spain has many old laws , still on the statute books , that can be dragged up to cover nearly everything. Like it being illegal to wash your car in the street, Not being allowed to work on your own property for more than 13 weeks in any one year. Regardless of whether you have residencia, own a house an run a business employing hundreds of spaniards , if they want they can deport you from the country & ban you from returning for a maximum period of 3 years !! You'll have to have upset someone badly for this one though, seeing as they don't bother deporting all the foreign prisoners .


Fair enough....I suppose every country must reserve the right to refuse undesirables.
That doesn't mean that we are here on suffrance, though, or have to kiss the ground of Spain in gratitude for being allowed to walk on it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

However since 2007 "residencia" in the form that you´re speaking of ceased to exist. With the useless bit of paper you get nowadays I can´t imagine they´ve got any reason to refuse entry to an EU member


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> However since 2007 "residencia" in the form that you´re speaking of ceased to exist. With the useless bit of paper you get nowadays I can´t imagine they´ve got any reason to refuse entry to an EU member


I agree - highly unlikely

anyway - we already have a thread about residency

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2724-residency-certificates-eu-residents.html

anyone want to talk about car insurance?:focus:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I agree - highly unlikely
> 
> anyway - we already have a thread about residency
> 
> ...


Are linea directa still offering 12 months for the cost of 11? And if so, does anyone know if this applies to existing customers or only new ones?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

*boing*

Just renewed with a lovely lady at Ibex Insurance for 380€ fully comp on a 2003 Pug 206GTI with 200€ excess, protected NCB, breakdown and legal. As a comparison I just checked on one of the comparison websites in the UK (with the same criteria and guessing similar style of location) and the cheapest I found was 400UKP but with a 300UKP excess and no breakdown included. The "best" quote was from Brokers Direct, coming in at a lowly 2000UKP !!!


----------

